

Ask HN: Seeking a mentor - tixocloud

Hi,<p>As a first time entrepreneur with a full-time job , family commitments but lots of passion to change the world, would you have any advice on finding a mentor?<p>I&#x27;m currently working on a customer analytics platform and would love to connect with someone who can share their experience of growing a SAAS business platform while juggling all other activities.<p>Thanks. Cheers!
======
JSeymourATL
True mentors-- like friendships are organic things, nurtured and grown over
time between individuals.

Still if you're seeking specific advice from Old Seasoned Pros-- use the
advanced search feature on Linkedin. Zero-in on professional profiles with the
experience and expertise that you're looking for. Reach out, ask for 10-15
minutes of their time via phone or Skype with a specific question they'll
likely be able to answer. Make a friend, use reciprocity-- ask how you might
be able to assist them. Assuming there's good tonality in your conversation.
Make a point to stay in touch. If you work on it, the relationship builds over
time.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for the good tip. I will try it out.

------
davidrc
Hello Tixocloud, we can help you, we are just launching a traction analytics
platform, just for help other SaaS to getting traction and grow. We have
experience on growing and can tell you some initial tips. Regards.

~~~
tixocloud
Hi davidrc, thanks for the offer. I'll be in touch. Cheers.

------
BorisMelnik
First thing I'd do is put some sort of contact info in your bio, so someone
can reach out. A few months ago I was really in a giving back mode (I've built
and sold online businesses in the past) and decided to randomly choose someone
who sought help publicly.

~~~
tixocloud
Were you referring to the bio on HN? I have my email there but I will also
fill out the section about me.

------
alain94040
Join one of our lunches at [http://colunchers.com](http://colunchers.com)

You'll meet people with similar interests, build relationships, and eventually
find a mentor or two.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. It seems interesting - I will check it out.

------
taprun
Figure out which blogs you like the most and then start contacting the owners?
It won't work for the huge sites, but it will probably work for smaller ones.

------
js4
I too started my first company while I had a full time job and was able to
sell it.

Happy to connect. Drop me an email.

~~~
tixocloud
Hi js4, Thanks for the offer - I really appreciate it and will reach out with
an email tonight.

